# Running in the winter



## RoxieVizsla

Hello everyone! As I begin to look ahead at the changing weather, we are only a couple months away from snow and I was wondering if anyone had advice on running with their V in the winter. Roxie is almost 11 months old now and has been enjoying a summer of trail running. Does anyone use dog booties for winter runs? What about doggie jackets/sweaters? Any advice for helping Roxie to enjoy this winter safely would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## tanners_mama

So glad you asked this question. I live in Buffalo, NY and if anyone knows anything about Buffalo, we get a TON of snow. I hope my V loves it as much as I do. But like you, we are still concerned about runs in the snow and ice.


----------



## datacan

Treadmill if weather is really, really uncooperative, IMO. 

As for winter coats
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,442.msg18200.html#msg18200

also, search for "winter coat" lots of posts on this subject in this forum


----------



## kellygh

IMO, your V should wear boots if you are going to run in the snow & ice. Protecting their pads is important. When I was in grad school (many years ago :), we had a good bit of snow in the mountains. Gertie got a nice cut from the ice on her pad that took a long time to heal; in addition she would get ice/snow stuck between her toes. The trick is getting good boots that stay on (sizing can be weird depending on brand), and I would start getting your V used to them way before you expect to head out for an adventure. Booties can bring out comical walking, attempts to shred, high-stepping, "what in the world is on my feet?" reaction. Some of sniperjohn's pics featured his V wearing boots, so he may be a good person to pm regarding what brand & size he uses. I'm sure you already know that taking water for your V is a must during cold weather as well. Good Luck, and I would love to know what brand/size you find to work.


----------



## ziggy

I'm glad you asked about winter running. I had the same concerns. Has anyone used this product or something similar? I'm thinking my Vizsla would just chew and pull on booties. Good advice about getting them used to wearing them before heading out.

http://www.stuntpuppy.com/gear/traction-bootie


----------



## Hardts

http://musherssecret.net/

Mushers Secret is what I'm planning on trying our pup


----------



## tanners_mama

This looks like a great product! Inexpensive and I did a quick search... It also gets great reviews! Order online @ Amazon for $12:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002XIZXY/ref=redir_mdp_mobile

Thank you Hardts


----------



## KonasPop

Can attest to musher's secret with other dogs - really good stuff and can be ingested although i don't recommend it, but its non- toxic. 

Doesnt help with icy days and cuts though - also good for black tar on hot summer days - really hot ones i mean. 

I would try both - ahh the expensive fun of the V owner. Try it all and find the one THEY like...hehehe


----------



## Sahara

I have not had to use dog boots for snow but when we took Tizane to North Padre Island we had to buy boots because of the stickers. She was fine on the beach but there was no where that she could take care of business with out getting five to ten stickers stuck in every paw. We also bought a door mat to place inside the door at the hotel to get the stickers off our shoes and socks. Seriously they were really bad! While she walked pretty funny in the boots the first couple of times (we have a video of her in them the first time) she no longer hopped around on three feet or tried to hold it so she didn't have to go in the grass. Since we love going to North Padre, (Tizane included) we didn't mind buying her boots. She did try to chew on them if we didn't take them off when we got back in. Also if they are not the correct size they can come off. Definitely try them on if possible. We found Tizane liked the shorter ones and since we don't have snow in Houston they worked for us.


----------

